# Tidal Now Playing (Windows Only) [Deleted]



## StickersDrg (Mar 22, 2022)

StickersDrg submitted a new resource:

Tidal Now Playing (Windows Only) - Grabs the current playing song in TIDAL and writes it to a text file. Useful for displaying currentl



> Writes current playing song to a text file.
> Customize output for track info.
> Optionally write longer track names to separate file. Useful for applying text scrolling to just long track names.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## StickersDrg (Mar 24, 2022)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

